# (Odd) question for the men



## gloriagloria (Aug 14, 2013)

I believe I understand the basic function of drugs like Viagra/Cialis. (i.e., a man who could not achieve an erection might take this type of drug.)

What are other other functions of this drug? What may be other reasons a man would take this drug?


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

gloriagloria said:


> I believe I understand the basic function of drugs like Viagra/Cialis. (i.e., a man who could not achieve an erection might take this type of drug.)
> 
> What are other other functions of this drug? What may be other reasons a man would take this drug?


Here you go ...

Viagra's Other Uses


----------



## gloriagloria (Aug 14, 2013)

Deejo said:


> Here you go ...
> 
> Viagra's Other Uses


Thanks for this, but I wasn't clear -- I meant other sexual uses.

I guess I can be crystal clear:
I thought these drugs helped a person achieve erection, because he was having difficulty.

Would a guy take these drugs for other sexual reasons? 
(e.g.: 
Does this drug help a person maintain an erection?
Maybe he prematurely ejaculates. Does this drug prevent that problem? 
Maybe he just wants to be able to have multiple experiences in a single night. Is that why he'd take it?)

Thanks!


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

gloriagloria said:


> Thanks for this, but I wasn't clear -- I meant other sexual uses.
> 
> I guess I can be crystal clear:
> I thought these drugs helped a person achieve erection, because he was having difficulty.
> ...


All of the above? :scratchhead:

Each med fixes different problems.

Cialis for example is used for men with PE or ED issues that might be mental in source.

Viagra is generally for older men with desire in their mind but their body won't cooperate.


----------



## NatureDave (Feb 19, 2013)

Even for those who don't have any big problems with ED, these drugs can help with...

Help you get an erection quicker.

Definitely helps maintain one for a longer duration.

Helpful if you want multiple rounds in a session.

Raises your confidence.

Takes away anxiety about getting or maintaining an erection.

Makes your erection harder for longer.


----------



## soulsearch (Aug 2, 2013)

I've used Viagra, just to see "what it would do"

You know, hoping to REALLY blow her socks off. Meh. It does help you get and stay really hard. Almost painfully so. You stay harder after orgasm, unless your desire is done. Too high a dose made everything an crystal blue, visually, which was kinda cool, but it also made my nasal passages close. Nothing like breathing hard through your mouth to say "ain't I sexeh"

Those times when you want it, but your body just ain't cooperating fully- then, it's great.


----------



## marko (Jul 22, 2013)

I have been using Levitra for about 6 months now. it works great for me most of the time, when I use it I am larger, I last longer(my wife gets kind of chaffed sometimes) and I can sometimes be ready for more action that night which never really works out, but I get a great residual boner the next morning.

also a great benefit is my confidence is way better now. I am in my early 40's and was having issues, assorted reasons, injury, stress, a few extra pounds etc. 

if you have ever seen the commercial and the guy is going through his excuses for his ED it was like that for me as well, did I lift too much at work, I didn't get enough sleep, the cat is watching, etc. you feel really bad when you cannot maintain your erection for the love of your life no matter what. my wife understood and was very patient sometimes, and helped a lot as well. all of a sudden I could take a pill and ensure her needs were met very well that night. I do not use it every time, but I make sure things go smooth once or twice a month. 

I wish I could brag about this stuff to friends and co-workers. it is great.


----------



## marko (Jul 22, 2013)

soulsearch said:


> I've used Viagra, just to see "what it would do"
> 
> You know, hoping to REALLY blow her socks off. Meh. It does help you get and stay really hard. Almost painfully so. You stay harder after orgasm, unless your desire is done. Too high a dose made everything an crystal blue, visually, which was kinda cool, but it also made my nasal passages close. Nothing like breathing hard through your mouth to say "ain't I sexeh"
> 
> Those times when you want it, but your body just ain't cooperating fully- then, it's great.


I do not get the blue vision but my sight does get a little off in other ways. mostly like i am really tired. I get the nasal thing as well, my wife thinks it is funny, sometimes I take one without her knowing and she can tell when I takes effect. I usually just take half the tab.


----------



## NatureDave (Feb 19, 2013)

I agree about not liking the feeling when you take too high a dose.

For me, a quarter tablet made me feel like I was carrying a brick...unnatural and not as sensitive.

I have learned to take just a tiny portion of a pill and things react and feel totally natural.


----------



## solvency7 (Jun 15, 2013)

personally when ive had a lot to drink and really still want to have sex, works superbly,time to time obviously the drink interferes, so no more of that


----------

